# Newbie Needs Some Insight



## roughnit (Jun 24, 2007)

This is my first post on your awesome site. The Outback owners have made this a great resource for newbies like my family. My wife and I are considering moving out of out fleetwood/coleman pop-up and into a travel trailer. We recently visted Liberty RV in Liberty, MO. and really liked the features in the Outback 29BHS. Among them were the light weight, the storage capacity under the bunks and over all attention to detail. My wife has a little hang-up on the white interior paint. She is concerned about how it might hold-up (look) after a few years of use. I did not realize that this was the only interior color for the Outbacks and wanted to get some feedback on its durabilty. Any opinions on this will be appreciated. Thanks for a great resource.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi roughnit
















Outbackers! 

We jumped right out of our Coleman popup and right into the 28krs









The white cabinets are a big part of what made us choose the Outback. It has such a clean updated look, unlike all the other TT's out there with the usual brown cabinets and the tired plaid wool upholstery








The interior is always bright and cheery, especially when the shades are up and the doors are wide open.

We have had ours for over a year now, and no issues whatsoever. The cabinets and doors are thermofoil, just like the white cabinets in our home. They clean up very easy, everything just wipes right off







I hear that the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works really well on them too.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

We also have not any issues. I really like the white and it has been stood all we have thrown at it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We like the white also. We've had ours for a year-and-a-half and I was just in the tt yesterday cleaning up and such to get ready for a trip. Saw some smudges on a few cabinets and used water to clean them right off. The white really does brighten the trailer up.

I do have two areas though, where the thermofoil is wrinkling - around the fridge and on the bottom left of my pantry. I've read that a few others have this same problem and it may have been a poor batch of glue. Even with the wrinkling, we still love the white.

Visit the dealer snd spend a couple of hours in the tt. After a while you'll see how open and airy the white makes it look. BTW, we went from a popup to a tt also and have never looked back. Many on the forum have gone that route.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Welcome!









We went from a Coleman pop up to a 2007 29BHS just a month ago. You're going to love the layout.

Our salesman scuffed the cabinets with his shoe and then wiped it right off. That pretty much sold us on the white interior of the Outback.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

3 years and still looking great. No problems at all keeping them clean.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi 
We got our 2006 26RKS this past Sept. Although we have had it less than a year, we've put quite a few miles on it including one cold, wet weather trip back east to North Carolina. We have had no real issues with the interior except for leaving a broom in the wrong place behind the slide out trim and breaking thr trim. We really enjoyed the open feel and clean airy interior, even when being "stuck" inside during long periods of poor weather. Of course, you gotta clean and be very aware of ventalation to prevent condensation issues. Easily preventable!
The exterior has held up too. We did have a nose replaced due to delamination under warrenty.

Good luck


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

roughnit said:


> This is my first post on your awesome site. The Outback owners have made this a great resource for newbies like my family. My wife and I are considering moving out of out fleetwood/coleman pop-up and into a travel trailer. We recently visted Liberty RV in Liberty, MO. and really liked the features in the Outback 29BHS. Among them were the light weight, the storage capacity under the bunks and over all attention to detail. My wife has a little hang-up on the white interior paint. She is concerned about how it might hold-up (look) after a few years of use. I did not realize that this was the only interior color for the Outbacks and wanted to get some feedback on its durability. Any opinions on this will be appreciated. Thanks for a great resource.


We have had our OB for 3 years we use it a lot . I love the white cabinets! We do competition bbq and if something gets on them you see it right away and cleans off very easily. Many times there are 8 of us the the camper and they have held up every well If your wife is really concerned and wants to see a just how well it will hold up we lie in the KC area and I love to show off my Outback.

Clara


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Like others, the white interior was one of the selling points on the OB. Very bright and cheery looking as opposed to dark and dingy like others. We go camping with 3 dogs and when it is raining and they come in, what is the first thing they do? They shake all the water and dirt around







. But it happens. We spend a lot of time wiping down the cabinet doors and walls. We have had the OB for 2 years now in August and they still look great. We just use Mr. Clean and water and it works like a charm. Good luck in your search and hopefully you will become a member of the outback family







.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We were also sold on our Outback based on the interior... We have 4 lil one's, and trust me they are not kind to the light color. It holds up remarkably well, and we have found that a canister of those "pop up" cleaner rag thingy's work perfect for quick little clean ups. Trust us, every time we sit down and enjoy the camper, we still smile at how great it looks inside!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what everyone else said


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> skippershe Posted Today, 02:20 AM
> 
> Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works really well


Xs 2, that is what I use as well.







I agree w/ everyone else...... the white cabinets & interior is what sold me on the Outback.









Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the white cupboards for the reasons others have stated. My DD got black eyeliner on the medicine cabinet door while putting on her makeup and lucky for her, it wiped right off with some Fantastic spray cleaner.

However, I am one of those people that is having some trouble with them as well. Not the doors, but with the cabinet frames. The thermofoil seems to be lifting along the cut edges. Every time I go in my camper, I seem to find another trouble spot. There is also two areas where it is puckered around the fridge. I haven't spoken to my dealer about it yet so not sure what they will be doing about it. It wouldn't be worked on until after the camping season is over anyway. I think it will be a major job though.

Would I buy them again..yes! I just can't go back to the dark and dreary look of wood.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Easy to clean.....go for it









John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

season 4 and all is well. This is my 3rd tt after a class3 and 2 pop ups. The white is so much different from anything I'd had before. It is what totaally sold the wife on splurging for a new tt.
Go for it.
Bob


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

kyoutback said:


> 3 years and still looking great. No problems at all keeping them clean.


 Ditto! Same here!!!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

One of the things that "sealed the deal" for us was looking at a 2004 Outback on a local dealer's lot. The upholstery, the cabinets & the floor were all still in great condition. I was also concerned about the white cabinets, but in the month + we've had our 21RS, I'm well satisfied with how well the cabinets clean up.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got a used 2003 outback almost two years ago. Just got back from a 6000 mile trip that lasted 4 weeks. Everything is still great inside. Clorox wipes work great too.


----------



## roughnit (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. Everyone here is has been very helpful.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We have had 2 other TT's and IMO the Outback surpasses all others in interior looks









Good luck with your decision, and keep us posted.

Ed


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We're on our third year with our Outback (bought at Liberty RV, by the way...great dealership, it's our 2nd trailer from them...we're from KCK). Love love love the white. Truly someone said spend an hour in it or so or better yet, spend an hour in it then go into a regular trailer with wood, it will seem so dark and dreary. We also had some wrinkling around the fridge, but that's the only place. I use a magic eraser on the cabinets and they clean right up.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We bought our '03 when it was a year old. The white cabinets and trim have held up very well and are very easy to clean. They don't seem to fade though I seldom pay attention to such things (I'm a guy. Just show me the food). We have experienced some crinkling along the edges but don't consider it a real problem. By the way we have a six year old and a ten year old. They are our built-in torture test for all things clean...

Reverie


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

We have found the interior stands up to knocks and bangs from the 3 kids very well. We have had our Outback nearly 2 years an have done many short weekend trips in it as well as longer week trips.

My only complaint is where the white cabinets meets the floor and the floor get wet from a spillage the base wood soaks up the water and the white coating starts to peel or bubble. You can smooth it out when dry but it seams to have lost its adhesion capability. I have 2 spots where I know water spilt and was not wiped up immediately so the wood soaked it up. I have re-glued one of the 2 with regular household glue once dried with some success. The white film is quite tough.

Hope this helps your decision


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

The dealer was really pushing me on a brand new Spree. I fell in love with my outback.. My husband thought we should get the new instead of used for the warranty. But the outback blow it away, it is just so pretty. We looked forever for a camper. Mine is a 2004 and it looks brand new. Everything is perfect. Not a scratch or dent inside or out. I really liked the starcraft antiqua. (also all white and earth tones) but they wanted more for a hybrid then.I paid for my 25ft with slides. Go for the outback. I wouldn't trade mine in for any other camper out there. Trust me I looked at them all.. good luck.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We recently purchased our FIRST TT. We looked at a BUNCH of different trailers. There was one I liked that was a little smaller, lighter, but DW fell in love with the 28RSDS we found. She loved the idea of a BRIGHT interior. Many others seemed to be dark on the inside. We have really enjoyed it so far.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that they stand the test of time. We've only had ours out 3 X's now, and its been a little annoying on how dirty they get. I guess with 2 boys and DH thats to be expected though. It is a quick wipe and their clean again.


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!







We have had our 29BHS for a year now. It has been fully tested by our 3 year old. We love our Outback, and do not have a single complaint. Enjoy!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

We have had our outback since aug. 2003 and the interior has held up great.
We have also had a little puckering around the frige untill I found out how to fix it. The thermo foil is put on with a heat process, basically shrank into place around the wood, I used my heat shrink gun warmed up the puckers then pulled/smoothed it out and tight using a wood dow. I have to admit that I practiced on a spare piece before I went at the cabnets. Much better and hard to see the difference between the repair and new. Kirk


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

No complaints here. Gets kinda messy sometimes with the dogs shaking the water off themselves, but they clean up just like new. I usually used the chlorox clean up wipes but last time I used simple green and it worked like a charm. I too, have some wrinkling issues, might have DH try the heat gun thing. At least that way if he messes up it'll be *his *fault, not mine.

BTW, welcome and good luck with your choice. You won't be sorry with an Outback.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

roughnit said:


> This is my first post on your awesome site. The Outback owners have made this a great resource for newbies like my family. My wife and I are considering moving out of out fleetwood/coleman pop-up and into a travel trailer. We recently visted Liberty RV in Liberty, MO. and really liked the features in the Outback 29BHS. Among them were the light weight, the storage capacity under the bunks and over all attention to detail. My wife has a little hang-up on the white interior paint. She is concerned about how it might hold-up (look) after a few years of use. I did not realize that this was the only interior color for the Outbacks and wanted to get some feedback on its durabilty. Any opinions on this will be appreciated. Thanks for a great resource.


Hi there Newbie - We are newbies too AND just bought our 27RLS Sydney Edition Outback AT LIBERTY RV (nice bunch of people) and the white interior really helped us with our choice. I loved the updated look, and I think it makes the interior feel even larger than it is. We travel with 2 Llewellin Setters, and they can be a mess when camping in the rain. We found out on our first camping trip that the white cabinets and drawers wipe up VERY nicely. The Mr. Clean spounge is awsome at clean up, but paper towels worked just fine for us, with a little all purpose cleaner. So Enjoy, and don't worry!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

2004 checking in.

They are in perfect condition after three years of very active camping with little kids. No fading either.


----------

